# MK4 Intake Manifold on MK3 - Pics inside



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

Figure now that I've showed all the picture people the setup on the G3/J3 forum. Some of you 2.0 Tech Heads might enjoy this:
My car is a 1995 Golf 2.0L OBD1
Ported OBD1 Head
3 Angle VJ
Glass Blown Runners
Schrick 268 Cam
Titanium Retainers
TT Valve Springs
TT Matched Chip
TT Cam Gear
Eurosport Exhaust
K&N Filter
VW Windage Tray
KCD 4-piece Kit (All but tranny)
2Y Gearbox
8.5Lb Flywheel
Peloquin Bolt Kit
Peloquin 80% Puck Kit
16v Clutch Kit
...and now this:
ALL PICTURES ARE LOCATED HERE:
http://www.imagestation.com/album/?id=4289312995
...
MK4 Upper/Lower Manifold
MK4 Valve Cover/PCV Assembly
MK3 Injectors
MK3 Fuel Rail
MK3 FPR
...
Would like to step up to an adjustable FPR, G60 injectors, Header, VR Exhaust with 2.25" piping to the Cat and a high-flow cat. Before that happens though, I need to get some gauges into the car to moniter mixture and fuel pressure. 
Quite honestly.. it's getting hard to top mods that I do to my car at this point. But I can say that this was one of the better ones. To put it into perspective, it's like doing the cam/headwork...ALL over again in terms of "wow". The car pulls much harder above 3500. My shift point is around 6200 and the car screams to that point. The cam gear is set to -3.5* right now and I may go a tick more negative on it. I'm extremely satisifed with this project. The sound from the car is unreal while revving/running. It sounds nothing like a motor VW has ever produced, at best, I can say it sounds similar to a 16v scirocco with a TT exhaust, that sporty/raspy sound. 
I ran into a few glitches in this project. One being the routing of the throttle cable and mounting bracket. I still need to adjust that. The other being the MAF. I located the MAF as seen in those pictures directly before the throttle body. However, Eric at CFI, after MUCH debugging was like, "DUH". The MAF needs to be located before the IAC pickup on OBD1. Before swapping it the car ran like poop at idle but hauled at WOT. Now it runs super smooth and pulls super hard.
These pictures were taken before I swapped the MAF to it's new location. As you can see in a few pictures, I removed the washer resevior (no longer use it). I'm going to route the intake down below the battery and slap my K&N behind the lower air duct. THAT...or run ducting up from the lower airduct with a 12v DC fan to blow cool(er) air onto the intake while sitting in traffic. I know, the breather setup is rigged. I'll be plugging the breather on the block and using a filter on the valve cover breather while removing all that tubing. This was good enough to get up and running. Also, in the process I removed EGR functionality, we were unable to locate a proper sized bolt, so I used the original fitting plugged with a bolt that was JB Welded in place. 
The MK4 manifold has slightly larger diameter injector ports then the MK3. I wound up clipping the yellow band thats on the injector below that yellow hat, and doubling up on the O-rings. This made for a nice and tight seal.
Questions...Comments - Welcomed









_Modified by Pagano at 9:45 PM 8-26-2003_

_Modified by Pagano at 3:28 PM 10-26-2003_


_Modified by Pagano at 3:26 PM 12-9-2004_


----------



## jmullman (Aug 20, 2001)

In short, you are a mechanical god.
I can only hope to attain the balls it requires to go hacking up my car like that... or another car to drive while my project sits in the shed with the hood off.
Let me ask you this: where do you learn to do stuff like this? Do you just start taking things apart, then trying out ideas? Do you read up on how that stuff all works together and how each part was engineered? And asside from that, where do you find the information?
OK. I'll stop acting like a fanboy... sir.


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: MK4 Intake Manifold on MK3 - Pics inside (Pagano)*

Nice job....should've moved the battery to the trunk though....free up a little weight in the front which'll make a noticable difference in handling http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Then, perhaps route a pipe towards the fender and put up a heat shield to pull in cooler air.....
Looks good, though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: (jmullman)*

lmao








I got the idea from Keith at CFI Motorsports at H2O International 2002. He did his on an OBD2 setup, which in short, is a hair easier than OBD1 (less stuff, IAC, Evap, EGR...) I started looking for parts on the side and eventually got all my ish togeather, got it all layed out, and got to work. I'm a "go for it" kind of person. I learned to work on cars through my VW, and in the process learned a boat-load of information about my car and others. It's all about being envloved and just doing it.
BTW - this is my daily driver - and only car
I may relocate the battery to the hatch over the winter - give me something to do. There IS enough room to route a 3" intake tube to the fender w/o moving the battery.

Random factoid:
- On OBD1 MK3 manifolds, it's just a chunk of aluminum...wide open on the inside
- On OBD2 MK3 (I believe started in '97, not the 96's) It's still a chunk of aluminum but they cast in turning vaines to direct the air through the manifold with less turbulance
- MK4: Each port has a seperate runner throughout the length of the manifold. The bend between the upper/lower manifold is less drastic which allows for less turbulance. The intake runners are ~5mm wider in diameter (again, more flow). Runners are also longer then that of the MK3 design(s)
"So an easy/quick mod would be to slap a late OBD2 MK3 manifold onto my OBD1"
...I have no clue. And quite frankly, it's a bit more then that, you would need to port the OBD2 manifold for IAC and EGR...or just ace the EGR, and port for IAC (my choice)

_Modified by Pagano at 10:02 PM 8-26-2003_


_Modified by Pagano at 10:03 PM 8-26-2003_


----------



## UTdaneVW (Sep 21, 2001)

*Re: MK4 Intake Manifold on MK3 - Pics inside (Pagano)*

Thats an awsome and really creative mod, it sounds like you are happy with the power throughout the powerband too. I hope other people follow in your footsteps and get a before and after dyno plot because i would be interested in what the increased flow of the mk4 manny would add to you car.


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: MK4 Intake Manifold on MK3 - Pics inside (UTdaneVW)*

I got wood seeing this over in the "Fashion" forum yesterday. Bravo!
Couple of quick questions....
Would you be willing to make a parts list of what you used as well as a rough step-by-step to put up in the DIY post? Also, what did the parts cost you roughly? Seeing how the port diameter of the upper manifold is larger than the MKIII lower manifold, was there any porting needed?
Again, excellent job. Now I know what my winter project is going to be!


----------



## vwgtirob (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: MK4 Intake Manifold on MK3 - Pics inside (Pagano)*

Nice stuff! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'd guess that the new headerfold (







) would give you a boost around 2-3k RPM because of the length of the runners, plus extend the top end due to less turbulence with the smoother turn and the separate runners.
You port match everything?


----------



## Red Baron Golf (Jul 18, 2000)

*Re: MK4 Intake Manifold on MK3 - Pics inside (vwgtirob)*


----------



## 631 Corrado (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: MK4 Intake Manifold on MK3 - Pics inside (Red Baron Golf)*

that is sick!did it give you anymore horse power?


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: MK4 Intake Manifold on MK3 - Pics inside (Red Baron Golf)*

Awesome mod's. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Definetly something I would do if I was staying NA. I really like how the TB is on the righthand side of the car. It is very easy to route a cold air intake down there. I did it with my Neuspeed Supercharger(also moves TB to right) You should have plenty of space to do it or like 97VWJETTA said put the battery in the hatch and run it down to the fender.


----------



## peanutbutterwolf (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: MK4 Intake Manifold on MK3 - Pics inside (Pagano)*

and I tip my hat to you sir http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bad Habit (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: MK4 Intake Manifold on MK3 - Pics inside (peanutbutterwolf)*

Honestly,is there any gains to be had by changing intake locations?


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: MK4 Intake Manifold on MK3 - Pics inside (Bad Habit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bad Habit* »_Honestly,is there any gains to be had by changing intake locations?

Technically no, but it's much easier to route a true cold air intake down to the ground. Look how much open space there is in the front-right of the engine.


----------



## DaFabolous2.0 (May 1, 2003)

*Re: MK4 Intake Manifold on MK3 - Pics inside (TooLFan46n2)*

hands down on the project


----------



## NB VW (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: MK4 Intake Manifold on MK3 - Pics inside (DaFabolous2.0)*

Very nice work, I actually remember looking at that manifold before and wondering if it would make a difference on an MK3 engine, good to see someone had successfull results http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: MK4 Intake Manifold on MK3 - Pics inside (Bad Habit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bad Habit* »_Honestly,is there any gains to be had by changing intake locations?

No...you can do the same thing on the left or right side in terms of routing an intake. The gains aren't had by moving it from one side to another. The gains are from the manifold design compaired to the MK3 design
(See my first & second posts)
As I mentioned earlier, and as seen in the pics (I think), I aced out the washer resevoir. There is enough room with the battery slid all the way back in the tray to route an intake down into the fender. 
However, doing so I would be making 3 90* Bends (Throttle body towards Radiator, Radiator towards fender, Fender towards ground). I'm not really a big fan of that, and I'd like to get a bit smoother of a run. As mentioned above, the only real way to do that would be to move the battery to the hatch. This would allow a 45* bend out of the throttle body down to the fender, and another 45ish degree bend down the fender to the ground. 
OR
Seeing how the battery is out of the picture, I could fabricate a heatshield and simply place the intake on that side to do it's thing. I'm toying with the idea of moving the power steering fluid resevoir to the other side of the engine bay against the passanger side fender. If I do that I'd be able to cut out all the hardline in front of the car, and run a hose to the pump itself. However, plumbing to the rack would be another issue, as I'd have to span a hose across the entire engine bay to do that. 
I'd like to post new pics of it as of today. Like I mentioned earlier, the MAF was moved and is not as seen in those pictures. Basically picture the Filter as being "1-MAF Length" closer to the radiator. As a result, I had to ziptie the filter to the rad hose to prevent it from rattling into the Rad Fan http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif
I need to do something eventually about this. 
I'm off to school on Friday, and the car is staying home in the warm lil garage







. So as far as I'm concerned it can wait until winter break.
_Modified by Pagano at 3:38 AM 8-28-2003_


_Modified by Pagano at 3:41 AM 8-28-2003_


----------



## squigglyT (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: (jmullman)*

Did you use the mk4 valve cover for fit reasons or just looking to add something newer to your car? Will the manifold fit w/ the mk3 cover?


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: (squigglyT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *squigglyT* »_Did you use the mk4 valve cover for fit reasons or just looking to add something newer to your car? Will the manifold fit w/ the mk3 cover? 

It's a fitment issue. If you look at the way the MK4 manifold is sitting, it would be running directly over the PCV Valve on the MK3 Manifold. There is literally about 1/4" worth of clearance between the bottom of the manifold and the top of the valve cover. The MK4 cover has the PCV and oil filler cap in one location. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (Pagano)*

What about the PBB hose? I see in the pics that you have a "T" going to the crankcase, PCV valve, and one end goes to where the washer resivior was. 
This is a great mod. Be sure to do a write up of everything and put it in the DIY!!
BTW, our cars look near identicle!


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_What about the PBB hose? I see in the pics that you have a "T" going to the crankcase, PCV valve, and one end goes to where the washer resivior was. 
This is a great mod. Be sure to do a write up of everything and put it in the DIY!!
BTW, our cars look near identicle! 

Honestly, that's the one part of the entire package that I hated lol.
I'm going to plug up the breather hole on the block with something and remove all of that tubing. On the PCV Breather I'd like to just affix a small filter to the outlet and call it a day. Since I reused the MK3 intake boot, I had to plug up the hole for the breather. If you decide for some reason or another that you need to do this:
The little brass handles on household sliding closet doors works like a champion. I don't know how to really explain them, but it's like the doors that have two small cutouts and you slide them open/closed with two fingers. That little brass thing fits perfect and clicks into place in the boot.


----------



## Red Baron Golf (Jul 18, 2000)

*Re: (Pagano)*

So how long did this whole dealy take you to do? 
Can we get a parts list and some current pics?
Can we get a 'how to' please?








Yes, I want to do this and I want to do it NOW!!!








Just realized something...how did you move the wires / harness for the MAF over to the other side???











_Modified by Red Baron Golf at 11:47 AM 8-29-2003_


----------



## fluxburn (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: (Red Baron Golf)*

What about the Cel. Does it come on??? So my question is why is this so much easier for the ob2... everything else about the obd2 sucks. Something great for a change. I think this mod would be fun, if I could get no CEL, I am all for it.
What did the head run you, like $500 with all the parts right?


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: (fluxburn)*

CEL!? Of course you won't get a CEL...last step in the whole procedure is to remove the CEL Bulb...duh...








The head/work/cam/everything HEAD related was around $1000, the manifold I got for under $200, throttle body, manifolds, fuel rail, injectors, blah blah blah...granted I only really used the manifold.
Red Baron - 
Total swap time took about 9 hours, flying by the seat of my pants...no real planning, just going for it and figuring it out as I went. It can be accomplished in probally 4-5 hours, give or take.
I'm working on a write-up as we speak, and a full parts listing. I'd love to give you guys current pics, but my car is home, and I'm at school. Next trip home I'll try and score more pics. 
Moving of the wires - just spliced in some wire to make the harness longer.


----------



## fluxburn (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: (Pagano)*

Well that sucks, because in Ca if you have obd2, if the check engine light goes on.. ie a code comes up you are screwed for smog check. Its very gay. I like to pass smog and not pay someone off, so I like mods that give no cel. If you figure out how to make the cel go away...ie which you should, let me know. 
For real, it is nice to know when something is wrong with your car... ie the cel. I can just look up the code, and fix it.


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: (fluxburn)*

Do they scan your car, or just look for the CEL light? Simply pull the lightbulb. Here in Jersey it isn't an issue...at least for me. I really have no incentive to figure out how to get the CEL not to register. It may work w/o a CEL on OBD2, but as for OBD1, my method includes stripping out the EGR System which will trigger two CEL lights - The solenoid and the temp sensor. 
Scan your car regardless about once a quarter sometimes it won't throw a CEL light and you still may have a fault...or vice-versa


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: MK4 Intake Manifold on MK3 - Pics inside (Pagano)*

All of this is in regards to OBD1
Parts:
MK4 Upper Intake Manifold
MK4 Lower Intake Manifold
MK4 Valve Cover 
MK4 PCV Assembly
MK4 Oil Cap
MK3/4 Valve Cover Gasket
MK3/4 Manifold Gasket
MK3/4 Upper Manifold Gasket
MK3 Grommet for IAC Valve on Manifold 
MK3 Elbow for IAC Valve on Manifold
(12) MK3 Injector O-Rings
5' of 3/4" Rad Hose
3' of 3/8" Rad Hose
6" of 1 1/8" Rad hose OR A Breather Filter that fits the MK4 PCV Assembly
1 1/2" copper coupling
1/8"x3/4" aluminum stock (home depot) 
1/2"OD 3/8"ID Aluminum dowel (home depot
2.75" Flex Joints
2.75" Pipe 4"
(2) Plugs for Breather Lines
Assortment of hose clamps
Bolt to plug EGR
JB Weld
12 Pack
*** SAVE ALL PARTS YOU REMOVE - Most will be reused, otheres will be
slightly modified.
Pre-Game:
On the MK4 upper manifold you will notice a boss located on the passanger
side of the manifold...stick something in there thats hard and whack it 
out with a hammer. Install the grommet and elbow in this new location. I
am unsure of the thread size for the IAT Sensor. Remove this from
the MK3 manifold, and you will need to drill/tap the MK4 manifold. The 
best location for this was determined to be on the back of the manifold on
a thick area just below a vac connection.
- First things first, and I think this is kind of obvious. You need to
strip down your current setup so you're just staring at your MK3 Valve
Cover and nothing else.
- Unbolt and remove EGR System. You can plug the EGR with a bolt (Unsure
of the size). I personally JB Welded a bolt into the fitting on the
exhaust manifold.
- Disconnect the Block Breather Pipe.
- Swap the Valve Covers for the new MK4 design.
- Unclip the injectors and remove all the O-rings and discard. On the
head side of the injectors you will notice a little yellow band flapping
around, cut that off. Replace the original O-rings with the new ones, put
use two O-Rings on the Head-side of the Injector where you clipped the 
Yellow Ring.
- Install the lower manifold and injectors watching to make sure you
connect them to the proper connectors.
- Install the MK3 throttle body onto the MK4 manifold upside down, remove
all parts on the throttle body that aren't needed (that dampener thing for
instance). The MK3 manifold has a nipple on it for the Evap connection.
This can be plugged off with what you find suitable, it is not used.
- Install the MK4 Upper Manifold
- Install the brackets you fabricated earlier (see photos)
- Trace the brake booster line from where it plugged into the old
manifold to the check valve. This line can be clipped and removed. 
Install the 3/8" hose and route it to the vac connection on the back of
the manifold.
- Trim down the old evap line to the appropriate length and install it
onto the vac line on the passanger side of the manifold.
- Bolt the IAC Valve onto the "tab" on the passanger side of the
manifold. I was able to bolt it from the underside through the manifold.
- Reuse the original pre-shaped tubing, the elbow and the "Z" shaped
piece can be used to run from the elbow on the manifold to the port on the
side of the IAC Valve. Use the 1/2" Copper coupling to connect the two
hose pieces.
- Take the plastic tube that went into the intake boot and ran to the
IAC valve and trim it just before it makes the first bend. Plug one end
into the intake boot and connect let the other end dangle.
- Use a flex joint to attach a 4" extension onto the end of the throttle
body. Attach the 4" extension onto this flex joint.
- Plug the hole on the intake tube where the breather original fed.
This can be done with anything applicabe. Attach the intake boot to the
4" extension.
- Run a rad hose from the IAC hard line that you cut to the other end of
the IAC Valve.
- Attach the MAF and filter to the end of the boot. You can get
creative here and route some type of CAI, or pipe this however you want.
- Plug the breather hole on the block directly above/on the filter
housing. Use an O-Ring and an appropriate size plug with the factory
O-Ring.
- Attach the 1 1/8" rad hose to the MK4 breather and let vent to
atmosphere...OR attach a breather filter right to the PCV.
The following sensors will need to be extended:
Mass Airflow Sensor (MAF)
Idle Air Control Valve (IAC)
Intake Air Temperature (IAT)
_Modified by Pagano at 3:50 PM 9-8-2003_


_Modified by Pagano at 3:53 PM 9-8-2003_


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: MK4 Intake Manifold on MK3 - Pics inside (Pagano)*

Damn I hope that's complete....


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: MK4 Intake Manifold on MK3 - Pics inside (Pagano)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pagano* »_Damn I hope that's complete....









Pretty good writeup for not having the car in front of you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: MK4 Intake Manifold on MK3 - Pics inside (TooLFan46n2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooLFan46n2* »_
Pretty good writeup for not having the car in front of you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


hehehe thanks...I've been writing it in my spare time at my dorm. 
"Unplug the...wait...no no, that stayed...but I think...ah screw it...drink.."


----------



## CuCo33 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: MK4 Intake Manifold on MK3 - Pics inside (Pagano)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pagano* »_

hehehe thanks...I've been writing it in my spare time at my dorm. 
"Unplug the...wait...no no, that stayed...but I think...ah screw it...drink.."

lol
sweet steve... sounds like the way i do things...








33


----------



## Red Baron Golf (Jul 18, 2000)

*Re: (Pagano)*

Awesome write up...I'm printing this out and saving it right now!


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: MK4 Intake Manifold on MK3 - Pics inside (CuCo33)*

I have the dimensions and a template for the brackets at home... I'll have to get them this weekend.


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: MK4 Intake Manifold on MK3 - Pics inside (Pagano)*

FYI - 
I WILL be showing my car at H2O. I have full intentions to be in the show. If you're planning on attending feel free to stop by and pick my brain. 
Unfortunatly, the intake is still ghetto-rigged. I am doubting I have enough time to clean it up and make it look proper. I do not expect a finished product until Spring due to school and lack of working on the car.


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: MK4 Intake Manifold on MK3 - Pics inside (Pagano)*

Looking forward to seeing it - you attending the MK3 dinner gtg on Sat night ?


----------



## koston. (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: MK4 Intake Manifold on MK3 - Pics inside (WolfGTI)*

....(sniff) you had me at raspy 16v Scirocco, and you just kept on talking.








Great mod! I've been thinking about my future cam/head/porting needs and this just seems to cover it all.
Any butt dynos or real dynos? You mentioned, "cam all over again" so guessing 15-20+?










































6 pack for your awesomeness.


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: MK4 Intake Manifold on MK3 - Pics inside (Pagano)*

On a positive note, I was able to get rid of all this Jibber Jabber this morning:








Yes, I plan on being at the MK3 GTG, no clue where it is, but I'm sure I can find it. I will definatly be showing on sunday and I'll be at the BBQ Saturday. Like I said, if you spot me, feel free to ask me whatever.
See ya there!


----------



## purplejettahondaeater (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: MK4 Intake Manifold on MK3 - Pics inside (Pagano)*

bump for pics with the jobber jabber removed


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: MK4 Intake Manifold on MK3 - Pics inside (purplejettahondaeater)*

DAS JIBBA JABBA!! I PITTY DA FOO!!!
I'd post up a pic but I don't have any








Next time I go home I plan on snapping a few...well, that and a bunch of other things that I may be able to get done...we shall see!


----------



## purplejettahondaeater (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: MK4 Intake Manifold on MK3 - Pics inside (Pagano)*

i'm so jealous of that setup man, but admit i don't think i have the stones to try it
i'm curious about how this would effect ordering various parts though, if you were to go with a CAI would you order a MKIV one? or have to make your own?
what about if you chose to SC or turbo your car? would you need to order a SC kit for the MKIV 2.0 instead of the MKIII?
just curious


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: MK4 Intake Manifold on MK3 - Pics inside (purplejettahondaeater)*

beats me on super/turbo...but if I went turbo, it'd be something custom/ J-yard setup...same for CAI custom fab


----------



## fluxburn (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: MK4 Intake Manifold on MK3 - Pics inside (Pagano)*

Modify, Must Modify Car.


----------



## y0use (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: MK4 Intake Manifold on MK3 - Pics inside (UTdaneVW)*

wow i only wish i had time and the money to do **** like this.


----------



## ATS (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: MK4 Intake Manifold on MK3 - Pics inside (y0use)*

wonder how much more complicated (or simpler) it would be to s3wap my mechanicl JH head out of my 8v and slap an MK4 Head/intake on my 3a .. hummmm would it fit under the scirocco hood? hehe
seriously wondering if there would be advantages of using this setup...


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: MK4 Intake Manifold on MK3 - Pics inside (ATS)*

It actually has damn near the same clearance as the MK3 intake manifold
Unfortunatly I'm not familure with any of those numbers/parts you threw out


----------



## Oo0martelle0oO (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: MK4 Intake Manifold on MK3 - Pics inside (Pagano)*

Do you have a better picture of how you ran your Throttle body cable?


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: MK4 Intake Manifold on MK3 - Pics inside (koston.)*

Figured I could give you guys a nice heads up here that I'm home.
A few of you have been asking, weather it be in a private message or on this post.
Q: "What are the specs on the bracket?"
A: The Bracket itself has the following measurements:
The bracket was made from a piece of aluminum stock from home depot
Length: 3 3/4"
Width: 3/4"
Thickness: 1/8"
There are two holes on either end of the bracket with a diameter of 3/8"
The holes are spaced exactly 3" apart OC (on center, measured from center of one hole to center of next)
Now, I do not have a template for the dowel used. When this is bolted to the engine the bracket mounts flush with the manifold but uses a dowel to reach the head (offset). This dowel was another piece of aluminum stock from home depot. I believe it was just a 3/8" ID piece cut to size (1/2"?).
Another one you guys have been asking me:
Q: "Can I put this write-up on my website?"
A: Here's the thing, yes, yes you can, by all means. However, note, the write-up is NOT complete, there are errors, I need to correct them. I will modify my one post on the first page soon with corrected instructions and bump this post when that's done.
Q: "Do you have a dyno...yet..?"
A: I'm in college, I have no clue when I can get one, but I want to shoot for sometime in November, funding and transportation permitting.
And in further news:
I bolted up the bosal header to my motor about 2 weeks ago (day before Show & Go). Thoughts:
- Much smoother power band, doesn't seem to 'jump' as much
- Pulls stronger throughout the powerband
- Car 'drives' quieter, meaning at highway speeds, but when I get on it while driving, it sounds nothing like a VW I've ever heard before.
Hopefully one day I'll get some soundclips of my car online and some footage.


----------



## fluxburn (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: MK4 Intake Manifold on MK3 - Pics inside (Pagano)*

I have a obd 2 and want to do this... are any of the sensors a probelm for you on the obd1 or do they all hook up.


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: MK4 Intake Manifold on MK3 - Pics inside (fluxburn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fluxburn* »_I have a obd 2 and want to do this... are any of the sensors a probelm for you on the obd1 or do they all hook up.

Kinda a tough question to answer here:
I have a perminate CEL...but that's unrelated to this...
However, since I'm OBD1 I opted to strip out my EGR and all associated hardware and sensors. With OBD2 you have less sensors and I believe you're able to get every sensor hooked back up w/o flaw. 
Keith at CFI did the swap on his OBD2 (The Blue MK3 with the Procharger, not the Jetta, the GTi),


----------



## fluxburn (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: MK4 Intake Manifold on MK3 - Pics inside (Pagano)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pagano* »_
Keith at CFI did the swap on his OBD2 (The Blue MK3 with the Procharger, not the Jetta, the GTi), 

Is he running standalone? I guess I could go to CFI homepage and contact him somehow...
I want to find a obd2 running the mk4 intake manifold without a cel on the stock system obvilously.


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: MK4 Intake Manifold on MK3 - Pics inside (fluxburn)*

Currently, I do not think he is running stand alone...YET...
You shouldn't throw any CEL's with the manifold. But if I may ask, why is the CEL a concern?
PERSONALLY...my CEL has been lit since December 2002. As long as you keep up with maintance, the light is useless...get a scan once a month for giggles...and call it a day...



_Modified by Pagano at 4:36 AM 11-1-2003_


----------



## fluxburn (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: MK4 Intake Manifold on MK3 - Pics inside (Pagano)*

Well, In California if you have a CEL you cannot pass smog! Yes, it is rather homosexual if you have a question of how it feels to get screwed for a stupid emissions system senor or o2 senor being "replaced or tweaked" to get rid of a cel. What a pina. I totally want to sell my car and by an obd1 just get not have to deal with that.
I mean, I hear the CEL goes off with camm's and stuff... so it makes mod'ing your "new car" basicly a living hell. I hear this is on all OBD2 smog checks... at least in CA. Not only do they smog your car, they hook it up to the computer and scan the codes. At least in CA from now on. I thought it was a federal thing.... whatever maybe the homosexualness will never come to you. 
I hate laws that I cannot get around in court ah.


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: MK4 Intake Manifold on MK3 - Pics inside (fluxburn)*

CEL CAN'T go off...if the bulb isn't there...


----------



## purplejettahondaeater (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: MK4 Intake Manifold on MK3 - Pics inside (Pagano)*

codes can though...


----------



## fluxburn (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: MK4 Intake Manifold on MK3 - Pics inside (purplejettahondaeater)*

exactly the point

_Quote, originally posted by *purplejettahondaeater* »_codes can though...

You can't beat the system lol


----------



## Half-gallon (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: MK4 Intake Manifold on MK3 - Pics inside (koston.)*

I'm lovin it. I hope to do the same http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Oo0martelle0oO (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: MK4 Intake Manifold on MK3 - Pics inside (Pagano)*

I just completed this mod. I love the way it souds and feel. On an OBD II I could feel the difference.


----------



## purplejettahondaeater (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: MK4 Intake Manifold on MK3 - Pics inside (Oo0martelle0oO)*

you crazy kids and your crazy lack of wiper fluid


----------



## purplejettahondaeater (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: MK4 Intake Manifold on MK3 - Pics inside (purplejettahondaeater)*

i just noticed something else, does this correct the MKIII egr/pvc valve problem of redirecting oil into the intake by redirecting it into the oil the oil reservior (just under the oil cap)?


----------



## Toff (Nov 11, 2001)

*Re: MK4 Intake Manifold on MK3 - Pics inside (koston.)*

Ok.. the Mk.4 2.0 inlet manifold fits the Mk.3 2.0.. but will the Mk.3 exhaust manifold fit the Mk.4??








Cheers - Toff.


----------



## purplejettahondaeater (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: MK4 Intake Manifold on MK3 - Pics inside (Toff)*

one way to find out








if it doesn't i'm sure you could find a buyer for it on the classifieds on here, i don't personnelly know of any mkiv headers and have noticed you're looking for one real bad
i would be inclined to say the exhaust minfolds don't match up, for some strange reason, but stranger things have happened and i'm sure that with some modification it could be made to work


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: MK4 Intake Manifold on MK3 - Pics inside (purplejettahondaeater)*

Hey...I feel like a fool asking this, but my Golf is at home right now.
Do you happen to know the OD measurement of the MK4 breather? I'm trying to locate a nice K&N Style breather for it.


----------



## purplejettahondaeater (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: MK4 Intake Manifold on MK3 - Pics inside (Pagano)*

not off the top of my head, if someone doesn't ring in with it the guys at ngp would probably answer it over the phone for ya in acouple seconds (1887german1)


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: MK4 Intake Manifold on MK3 - Pics inside (purplejettahondaeater)*

DAMN!
I checked my post on the 1st page where I listed every part and I was able to figure it being a 1 1/8" OD on the breather.
Kicker? I called K&N and it's an oddball part, but the filter does exist:
OD - 2"
ID - 1 1/8"
H - 2 1/8"
yippey for me.
Summet Racing - $34.69 for this lil bastard


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: MK4 Intake Manifold on MK3 - Pics inside (Oo0martelle0oO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Oo0martelle0oO* »_I just completed this mod. I love the way it souds and feel. On an OBD II I could feel the difference.

Any other notes or comments? Mine was OBD1 so I know we had a few differences. Did my DIY walkthrough help? 
Just trying to get some feedback here
Wiper fluid is for the sissy


----------



## purplejettahondaeater (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: MK4 Intake Manifold on MK3 - Pics inside (Pagano)*

haha i'll keep my wiper fluid and relocate the battery when i go at this i think, gonna wait til Dec when i'm around the extra vechile, but figure i might as well start stockpiling info and parts now
if ya get home for thanksgiving try and get a pic of the throttle cable setup on the OBDI setup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
other then that and deciding exactly what to do with the egr/pvc valves (god i hate them) i think i've got everything covered


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: MK4 Intake Manifold on MK3 - Pics inside (purplejettahondaeater)*

Well, I said it before, and if you're in NJ and yadda yadda, just pull the EGR, throw a big bolt in the hole on the manifold (or get a header).
pull the bulb on the CEL light, and it's no longer an issue. 
Hopefully I'll have pics of it this saturday/sunday.
Oh btw - Dyno day is sat








PCV - you can re-route it like the other guy did on the OBD2, or you can vent to atmosphere like I want to do


----------



## fluxburn (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: MK4 Intake Manifold on MK3 - Pics inside (Pagano)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pagano* »_
PCV - you can re-route it like the other guy did on the OBD2, or you can vent to atmosphere like I want to do

Which is alright if you enjoy the gas smell.


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: MK4 Intake Manifold on MK3 - Pics inside (fluxburn)*


----------



## Oo0martelle0oO (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: MK4 Intake Manifold on MK3 - Pics inside (Pagano)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pagano* »_
Any other notes or comments? Mine was OBD1 so I know we had a few differences. Did my DIY walkthrough help? 
Just trying to get some feedback here
Wiper fluid is for the sissy

Not tomuch was different I only needed a few pieces of vac hose and that was it and I had to drill and tap for the IAT I also used the Mk4 intake tube and didnt make the Brackets. Other than that its the first thing I've done to my car that didnt go wrong or need more parts to finish http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Oo0martelle0oO at 9:43 PM 11-12-2003_


----------



## fluxburn (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: MK4 Intake Manifold on MK3 - Pics inside (Oo0martelle0oO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Oo0martelle0oO* »_I just completed this mod. I love the way it souds and feel. On an OBD II I could feel the difference.









so what did you use for the intake here, just generic tubing?


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: MK4 Intake Manifold on MK3 - Pics inside (fluxburn)*








<-- Eggnog


----------



## treehouseman (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: MK4 Intake Manifold on MK3 - Pics inside (fluxburn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fluxburn* »_
so what did you use for the intake here, just generic tubing?

That tubing kinda looks like the VR intake tubing


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: MK4 Intake Manifold on MK3 - Pics inside (treehouseman)*

FYI Steve.....they passad a law in NJ a few months ago.
If your engine light is on, or they scan a code of it....you fail inspection.


----------



## lonniessis (Oct 8, 2003)

*Re: MK4 Intake Manifold on MK3 - Pics inside (koston.)*

damn it must feel nice to be a gangstah


----------



## fluxburn (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: MK4 Intake Manifold on MK3 - Pics inside (PowerDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PowerDubs* »_FYI Steve.....they passad a law in NJ a few months ago.
If your engine light is on, or they scan a code of it....you fail inspection.









Ca has the same gay law. Very annoying. I had to just dump of my car so they could make the check engline light go away.... just to pass smog. What a pina. What happens when we can't get it to that state lol. It is a conspiracy to make us by all new cars!!!!!!! 
By the way, a friend has a new subaru wrx. Since that car has super low emissions, it only has to be smogged every 5 years!!!!!!! Not every 2 like ours!!!!! Looks like obdII people got really screwed from this deal. 
It makes me want to sell my car and buy a super low emission vechile lol.


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: MK4 Intake Manifold on MK3 - Pics inside (PowerDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PowerDubs* »_FYI Steve.....they passad a law in NJ a few months ago.
If your engine light is on, or they scan a code of it....you fail inspection.









Thats OBD2 only from my understanding, I went through inspection CEL lit like a x-mas tree and got a sticker.


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: MK4 Intake Manifold on MK3 - Pics inside (Pagano)*

I just checked....you lucked out with your '95!!!

_Quote »_Beginning on August 4, 2003, most vehicles from model year 1998 to the present will have to pass the OBD test as part of the general inspection process. Beginning on January of 2004, the state will add the OBD testing requirement for most vehicles from model years 1996 and 1997.

http://www.state.nj.us/mvc/cleanair/odb.html


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: MK4 Intake Manifold on MK3 - Pics inside (Pagano)*

FUC* YOU DMV!! WOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOO


----------



## fluxburn (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: MK4 Intake Manifold on MK3 - Pics inside (Pagano)*

we are screwed!!!


----------



## romadel (Aug 22, 2001)

*Re: MK4 Intake Manifold on MK3 - Pics inside (fluxburn)*

I've got a Mk4 2.0 intake for sale if anyone's interested.


----------



## purplejettahondaeater (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: MK4 Intake Manifold on MK3 - Pics inside (romadel)*

/\
i still need to mkiv lower intake


----------



## fluxburn (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: MK4 Intake Manifold on MK3 - Pics inside (purplejettahondaeater)*

Nitrous Nitrous mk4 mk4 manifold yeeee


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: MK4 Intake Manifold on MK3 - Pics inside (fluxburn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fluxburn* »_Nitrous Nitrous mk4 mk4 manifold yeeee

What the...








FYI - My car is FS (see link in sig)


----------



## romadel (Aug 22, 2001)

*Re: MK4 Intake Manifold on MK3 - Pics inside (romadel)*

If anyone's interested in the Mk4 intake, IM me.


----------



## NateMB (Feb 1, 2004)

I'm following in your footsteps, I just bought a MK4 ported upper manifold, with lower manifold last night. I have an OBD1 as well. Whats your email this is my spring project, i'll probably need some help. It will be a nice boost, b/c im adding a 268 cam and giac chip as well.


----------



## fluxburn (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: (NateMB)*

i have obd2 and am goin to do this.... so much more work for obd2


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: (fluxburn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fluxburn* »_i have obd2 and am goin to do this.... so much more work for obd2









You mean less right?
^^^ You have an IM


----------



## purplejettahondaeater (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: (Pagano)*

*bump* (so pagano gets my IM)


----------



## SDKMF (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: MK4 Intake Manifold on MK3 - Pics inside (TooLFan46n2)*

damn pics!!


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: MK4 Intake Manifold on MK3 - Pics inside (SDKMF)*

all the pics will work...but
You need to copy the link for the picture, paste it to your web browser, then add .orig.jpg
ORRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
http://www.imagestation.com/album/?id=4289312995


----------



## vwgolfracer26 (Nov 3, 2003)

*Re: MK4 Intake Manifold on MK3 - Pics inside (Pagano)*

if anyone does this mod dont follow his directions bc u need the pcv hose bc that is what vents the gases out of the crankase. if u block this up or put a breather the gases are going to build up and leave nasty deposits in your engine. you need vacuum from the intake to pull out all the gases. this mod is gay and a cold air intake does not even do that much for your car it will give you like 2 hp more to the wheels than a short ram filter. when i installed my new headers i deleted the egr valve and now my car idles like crap. it sounds like i have a 268 camshaft on my engine.
IF YOU ARE GONNA DO THE MOD DO IT RIGHT!!!
FIND OUT MORE INFO FROM SOMEONE THAT KNOWS SOMETHING ABOUT ENGINES AND HAS EXPERIENCE.


----------



## VTDUBDUDE (Sep 14, 2002)

*Re: MK4 Intake Manifold on MK3 - Pics inside (vwgolfracer26)*

You have alot of balls to be talking crap about Pagano like that. You have no right to call his mod Gay. A breather will work because the gasses are pressurized. Positive pressure will force gass out of an available opening. Yeah the intake vacuum will assist in scavenging the gasses out but if you are running the motor hard there will be plenty of pressure to force them out. Just out of curiosity what mods do you have beside the headers. Do you even really need them? Lay off of the caps lock there PUNK! Do you really race or are you rice?


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: MK4 Intake Manifold on MK3 - Pics inside (vwgolfracer26)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwgolfracer26* »_if anyone does this mod dont follow his directions bc u need the pcv hose bc that is what vents the gases out of the crankase. if u block this up or put a breather the gases are going to build up and leave nasty deposits in your engine. 

That you are correct about...somewhat. 
The ABA motor has oil passages going from the block to the head, so in essence, you do NOT need both breathers open, however, it makes for less pressure in the block if you open both up. 

_Quote »_you need vacuum from the intake to pull out all the gases.

You do not need to "pull" these gasses out, they are forced out. I would make a video, but I am in the process of a rebuilt which is completely UNRELATED to this.

_Quote »_this mod is gay and a cold air intake does not even do that much for your car it will give you like 2 hp more to the wheels than a short ram filter.

This has nothing to do with CAI. The reason for this mod is because with a big enough cam you can take advantage of the larger intake plenum. It also uses an independant runner for each cylinder.

_Quote »_when i installed my new headers i deleted the egr valve and now my car idles like crap. it sounds like i have a 268 camshaft on my engine.

EGR will not change the idle of your car, it is meerly a recirc for exhaust gasses and emissions. You can delete the EGR off of any car, and you will notice zero difference aside from a CEL. Furthermore, a 268camshaft will not produce a large lope, in fact, my car, with a Schrick 268 has an idle that flexes about 20rpm in either direction. Also, why did you install a header, if you dont even have a large cam, I hope you are aware that you will effectively lose power if you cannot flow that much air to warrent a header.

_Quote »_IF YOU ARE GONNA DO THE MOD DO IT RIGHT!!!
FIND OUT MORE INFO FROM SOMEONE THAT KNOWS SOMETHING ABOUT ENGINES AND HAS EXPERIENCE.


Like you?










_Modified by Pagano at 5:17 PM 4-10-2004_


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: MK4 Intake Manifold on MK3 - Pics inside (vwgolfracer26)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwgolfracer26* »_....when i installed my new headers i deleted the egr valve and now my car idles like crap. it sounds like i have a 268 camshaft on my engine.

You do realize that a HEADER (not headers....but I guess you already knew you only had one since you installed it, right chief?) by itself won't do crap, right?


----------



## raindropz429 (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: MK4 Intake Manifold on MK3 - Pics inside (Pagano)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pagano* »_
Like you?










^







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *vwgolfracer26* »_ 
this mod is gay



_Quote, originally posted by *vwgolfracer26* »_
IF YOU ARE GONNA DO THE MOD DO IT RIGHT!!!
FIND OUT MORE INFO FROM SOMEONE THAT KNOWS SOMETHING ABOUT ENGINES AND HAS EXPERIENCE.









...grow up and talk sensibly.

_Modified by raindropz429 at 3:13 PM 4-10-2004_


_Modified by raindropz429 at 5:12 PM 4-10-2004_


----------



## VTDUBDUDE (Sep 14, 2002)

*Re: MK4 Intake Manifold on MK3 - Pics inside (vwgolfracer26)*

Pagano has posted. 


_Modified by VTDUBDUDE at 5:24 PM 4-16-2004_


----------



## vwgolfracer26 (Nov 3, 2003)

*Re: MK4 Intake Manifold on MK3 - Pics inside (VTDUBDUDE)*

all im saying is that you really shouldnt delete the crankase ventilation hose. because pagano mentioned that you could just block up the hole and not even put a breather. and yes i have alot more mods than a ****ty header and yes i do all of my work myself. although i do do all of my work myself i do not consider myself someone with great experience. it might take a while but the engine can become sluggish if the gases cause a build up on the crank. i just dont want people to copy your mod and then say 10000 miles later have a motor that runs like ****. thats all just my opinion.


----------



## vwgolfracer26 (Nov 3, 2003)

*Re: MK4 Intake Manifold on MK3 - Pics inside (vwgolfracer26)*

oh and sorry about blaming my idle problem on the egr valve romoval. i was just thinking about what else might have caused that problem then figured it might be the zex cold spark plugs. changed them out for some ngk and idle back to normal. does anyone know why the cold spark plugs were causing the choppy idle. my car would sound like a old muscle car. (chug chug chug chug) thanx


----------



## vwgolfracer26 (Nov 3, 2003)

*Re: (Pagano)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pagano* »_
Honestly, that's the one part of the entire package that I hated lol.
I'm going to plug up the breather hole on the block with something and remove all of that tubing. On the PCV Breather I'd like to just affix a small filter to the outlet and call it a day. Since I reused the MK3 intake boot, I had to plug up the hole for the breather. 

Now is that a good idea?????


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: (vwgolfracer26)*

it's almost irrelivent
On the aba engine, the block will vent it's gasses into the head, and the head will vent to the atmosphere, NO damage will be caused by blocking the crank hole. However, you will be making the engine do more effort by forcing the gasses up into the head.
Why are you running colder plugs anyway, what work is done to your engine to warrent colder plugs


----------



## vwgolfracer26 (Nov 3, 2003)

*Re: (Pagano)*

i have a dry nitrous set-up (zex) which i am currently selling bc i need to get a direct port kit for the turbo i am getting in a couple of weeks. so if anyone wants to buy my nitrous kit im me.
my mods are:
nitrous 55 shot , msd ignition & spark plug wires, intake, headers, exhaust, hi-flow cat, ported intake manifold, evolution intake manifold heatshield, eip adj. fuel pressure regulator, quaife limited slip differential, centerforce stage 3 clutch. soon turbo in like a month.


----------



## junkyardjockey (Nov 11, 2001)

*Re: MK4 Intake Manifold on MK3 - Pics inside (koston.)*

I see you eliminated the A/C & the P/S...how did you do that & what parts did you use for that swap??? You are a VW GOD! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: (vwgolfracer26)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwgolfracer26* »_intake,* headers,* exhaust, hi-flow cat, 

once again... HEADER, but u knew that anyway!


----------



## junkyardjockey (Nov 11, 2001)

*Re: (Maverik869)*

bump for the bestest swap thread EVAH! Where are the pics of this on your mk3??? did u ever figure out the throttle cable problem???


----------



## junkyardjockey (Nov 11, 2001)

*Re: MK4 Intake Manifold on MK3 - Pics inside (Pagano)*

btw,please pass along the link to this in the mk3 forum http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







thanks!


----------



## NYC4LYFE (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: MK4 Intake Manifold on MK3 - Pics inside (Pagano)*

yo man i like what u did i would like to check it out sometime n show me what u did n i like to hear it or even get a ride... nice sht man im loving it, im looking to get more power out of my car.. im me on aim NYC4LYFE or hit me up @ [email protected]


----------



## Jetta GTX (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: MK4 Intake Manifold on MK3 - Pics inside (Pagano)*









Pagano 
you speak of a yellow hat on the injectors i dont see it unless your removing the white cap and placing two seals there then placing the injector then place it on the manifold please help want to get this done just not sure of what to do about the space on the mk4 manifold


----------



## hkk735 (Jul 14, 2001)

*Re: MK4 Intake Manifold on MK3 - Pics inside (Jetta GTX)*

that is the pintle cap, on the mk3 they are yellowish
and for the IAT sensor it is m12X1.50 thread pitch http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## taurus (Dec 14, 2002)

*Re: MK4 Intake Manifold on MK3 - Pics inside (hkk735)*

i think he's gonna be pretty amused when he finds this thread resurrected.
i still want to see pics of this install. screw imagestation.


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: MK4 Intake Manifold on MK3 - Pics inside (taurus)*


----------



## junkyardjockey (Nov 11, 2001)

*Re: MK4 Intake Manifold on MK3 - Pics inside (oopseyesharted)*

is the mk4 or mk3 throttle body used??


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: MK4 Intake Manifold on MK3 - Pics inside (junkyardjockey)*










_Quote, originally posted by *junkyardjockey* »_is the mk4 or mk3 throttle body used??

I refuse to give you the satisfaction of a quick answer...read the post...everything is listed


----------



## JettaAE (Mar 29, 2003)

*Re: MK4 Intake Manifold on MK3 - Pics inside (Pagano)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pagano* »_










i remember that day http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif !!!


----------



## R (Oct 28, 2000)

*Re: MK4 Intake Manifold on MK3 - Pics inside (Pagano)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pagano* »_








I refuse to give you the satisfaction of a quick answer...read the post...everything is listed

Not bad, having the mk4 manifold makes plumbing the turbo way easier and cleaner than if the throttle body was still on the passenger's side.
What's the hose running across just in front of the dip stick? Is that part of the PVC pos that vw blessed us with?
You went the easy (smart) way with paint on the manifold. I made the choice of polishing mine. Problem is after a couple of hours of sanding I'm ready to be done with it.








I've got mine in a mk2 jetta coupe and I haven't had the funds for FI. I made an air box and have mounted where the battery was. Air box has a big abs pipe running to the area in front of the driver's side front tire. Foam "o-ring" around pipe seals it so only outside air gets to intake.
I have a link to some pics of my car in my sig. Check it out and let me know what you think.
Rick


----------



## JettaAE (Mar 29, 2003)

*Re: MK4 Intake Manifold on MK3 - Pics inside (R)*


_Quote, originally posted by *R* »_ Check it out and let me know what you think.
Rick

i like it a lot rick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: MK4 Intake Manifold on MK3 - Pics inside (JettaAE)*

That hose running across the front of the motor is the return for the DV.


----------



## 8vGumby (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: MK4 Intake Manifold on MK3 - Pics inside (Pagano)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pagano* »_










Wow, oddly enough that looks alot like my engine bay except for that manifold.


----------



## R (Oct 28, 2000)

*Re: MK4 Intake Manifold on MK3 - Pics inside (JettaAE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaAE* »_
i like it a lot rick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thank you JettaAE.
I've put a lot of time and $ into "The Coupe". It's fun, and in all the world there's only one.
Rick


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: MK4 Intake Manifold on MK3 - Pics inside (R)*

well i get my manifold today.....does anyone here have an MK4 valve cover and pcv setup?


----------



## DonL (Feb 28, 1999)

*Re: MK4 Intake Manifold on MK3 - Pics inside (Pagano)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pagano* »_










Damn, Steve, I think that's the first I saw the complete finished product. Came out lookin' sweeeeeeet. Of course, this photo is nearly ancient history now, isn't it..?


----------



## DonL (Feb 28, 1999)

*Re: MK4 Intake Manifold on MK3 - Pics inside (NYC4LYFE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NYC4LYFE* »_yo man i like what u did i would like to check it out sometime n show me what u did n i like to hear it or even get a ride... nice sht man im loving it, im looking to get more power out of my car.. im me on aim NYC4LYFE or hit me up @ [email protected] 
 

WTH did you just try to say..?


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: MK4 Intake Manifold on MK3 - Pics inside (DonL)*

dont try to understand......ebonics are tougher to learn than latin...lmao


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: MK4 Intake Manifold on MK3 - Pics inside (oopseyesharted)*

The mainfold and valve cover i got today had the stock injectors in it.
can i just use those?


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: MK4 Intake Manifold on MK3 - Pics inside (oopseyesharted)*

you can use those injectors

You'll need to splice a harness if I'm not mistaken and either hook-up a vacuum line to them for the air shrouding...or maybe you can just plug it....


----------



## NYC4LYFE (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: MK4 Intake Manifold on MK3 - Pics inside (DonL)*

Don L apparently Pagano understood what I was sayin cuz he never said anything about it







.. some people on here need to learn how 2 growup 4real







.. stupid comments... i was on my sidekick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ,does everything i type have 2 be perfect?


----------



## R (Oct 28, 2000)

*Re: MK4 Intake Manifold on MK3 - Pics inside (Pagano)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pagano* »_you can use those injectors

You'll need to splice a harness if I'm not mistaken and either hook-up a vacuum line to them for the air shrouding...or maybe you can just plug it....

I used the mk4 injectors. The electrics are the same. The car will run ok without the vacuum source, but it's not a big deal to connect a hose from the injectors to the intake. Then it is correctly connected.
Rick


----------



## DonL (Feb 28, 1999)

*Re: MK4 Intake Manifold on MK3 - Pics inside (NYC4LYFE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NYC4LYFE* »_Don L apparently Pagano understood what I was sayin cuz he never said anything about it







.. some people on here need to learn how 2 growup 4real







.. stupid comments... i was on my sidekick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ,does everything i type have 2 be perfect?









Perfect, no. Legible, understandable, yeah, why not? Some of us don't speak sidekick slang-ese. That was almot painful to try to read.


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: MK4 Intake Manifold on MK3 - Pics inside (DonL)*

i was just messin with you man....


----------



## NYC4LYFE (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: MK4 Intake Manifold on MK3 - Pics inside (oopseyesharted)*

Its all love, hey i wanna seee you guys reply on a sidekick while driving, apprently im doing it while im at work/driving.. i say its not bad at all,







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## junkyardjockey (Nov 11, 2001)

*Re: MK4 Intake Manifold on MK3 - Pics inside (NYC4LYFE)*

this thread deserves a BUMP!


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: MK4 Intake Manifold on MK3 - Pics inside (junkyardjockey)*

has anyone looked onto swapping the mk3 and mk4 exhaust manifolds yet? that topic was brought up, but it kinda died...


----------



## tseuG (Mar 11, 2004)

I just wanna see updated pics, unless the imagestation ones are updated...


----------



## StenderDub (Feb 12, 2004)

i almost have all the parts, i need pcv assembly and oil cap then im going to start it !


----------



## entrojetta (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: (StenderDub)*

take lots of pictures, we all like pictures


----------



## StenderDub (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (entrojetta)*

will do, pictures are godly
Oh by the way, i have an ODB2 so this will be something different in akinda way, since pango's was a odb1


----------



## GTIwithboost (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: (StenderDub)*

Nice job pagano, what do you think the gains would be just from swapping the mani? I like the idea of the opposed side intake, I was looking at doing a CAI/heat shield on my mk1 but there really isn't room. Do you think just going with an OBD2 setup is of much benefit?


----------



## gltuner (Oct 7, 2004)

I looked at the pics from Pagano, but couldn't find the IAT sensor. How is everyone mounting the IAT sensor? I thought about drilling and tapping the underside or backside of the manifold, but figured I would see what everone else is doing.

_Quote, originally posted by *redzone98* »_has anyone looked onto swapping the mk3 and mk4 exhaust manifolds yet? that topic was brought up, but it kinda died... 

I have the manifold w/ gaskets at my place. All I am waiting on now is getting the old one off, but the damn downpipe nuts are f'ing siezed on there


----------



## entrojetta (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: MK4 Intake Manifold on MK3 - Pics inside (Pagano)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pagano* »_Pre-Game:
On the MK4 upper manifold you will notice a boss located on the passanger
side of the manifold...stick something in there thats hard and whack it 
out with a hammer. Install the grommet and elbow in this new location. I
am unsure of the thread size for the IAT Sensor. Remove this from
the MK3 manifold, and you will need to drill/tap the MK4 manifold. The 
best location for this was determined to be on the back of the manifold on
a thick area just below a vac connection.



ahem....from page 1...


----------



## duke_seb (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: MK4 Intake Manifold on MK3 - Pics inside (koston.)*

can anyone tell me what the differences are between doing this on an OBDI and II car I have OBDII and I want to do this but im not sure what things are different.......


----------



## abawp (Nov 30, 2005)

OBD-II cars don't have to worry about an ISV, so the brass circlular-dealey (more technical name?) on the side of the manifold is perfect for the IAT sensor.


----------



## duke_seb (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: MK4 Intake Manifold on MK3 - Pics inside (Pagano)*

can anyone tell me what size breather that i should be looking at i can find a few on ebay for like 5 bucks that are 12MM... is that good enough???


----------



## duke_seb (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: MK4 Intake Manifold on MK3 - Pics inside (duke_seb)*

im assuming that aluminum slat can be substituted for steel
also i was looking for parts and can u explain better what a 2.75 Flex joints are and how many i need......and what a 2.75 pipe 4 inches long is i went to home depot and they told me there is no such size?????
and can someone show me a pcv assembly????


_Modified by duke_seb at 11:41 PM 1-9-2006_


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: MK4 Intake Manifold on MK3 - Pics inside (duke_seb)*

duke, you are always late to the party.


----------



## duke_seb (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: MK4 Intake Manifold on MK3 - Pics inside (koston.)*

can i get the distance apart of they hole in the brackets?
im also assuming that the holes are 3/8's right?


----------



## independent77 (May 23, 2003)

*Re: MK4 Intake Manifold on MK3 - Pics inside (duke_seb)*

Duke is still chasing unicorns.


----------



## 200k2.0 (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: MK4 Intake Manifold on MK3 - Pics inside (independent77)*

Bump for my next mod... I plan on putting the aeg intake on my obd1, along with the lifters, and an aftermarket cam. I'm going to leave the egr and iac, so i'll have to figure that out. no big.


----------



## vwabbitman (Mar 12, 2006)

BACK FROM THE DEAD!!!


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (vwabbitman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwabbitman* »_BACK FROM THE DEAD!!!
ummm why?


----------



## Denniswhat (Sep 12, 2007)

Does anyone have a picture of the throttle cable routing for a setup like this. I did mine and everyone says you need a vr6 throttle cable. Mines the ABA cable and it seems to work okay?


----------



## mysonsaysaudi (Nov 22, 2008)

*Re: (Denniswhat)*

Wow...and bookmark... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

lately the aba has been impressing me with the cars i've seen... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

